# Balsam Lake Provincial Park Rated 9-10



## l2l

This year we decided that we would try a bunch of new parks that we had never been to before but were somewhat familiar with the local areas. 
This particular weekend we decided to go to Balsam Lake Provincial Park.











This is a GREAT Park for kids because they have TONS of stuff going on including bringing in LIVE Animals for show and tell.
Not only is this cool for the kids but it’s educational too! 
They do a little show and tell with each animal and do an Interactive Q&A Kid Style, VERY COOL.......





















As for the park itself it’s great, VERY clean, one of the cleanest I have seen in a long while.
The Park Rangers are VERY prominent in this park so watch your Adult Beverages as they are everywhere!
As usual as long as you’re being respectful to others there usually will NOT be a problem.

For the dog owners who like to let them swim they have a nice area for dogs however your dog CANNOT be timid otherwise you will be tossing them into the water.
I would rate their dog area as a 2-10 for access to the water and exit from the water from a Dogs eye View! 
My dog LOVED it as she jumped in & out from the dock all day long but my dog is somewhat NUTS when it comes to water and getting that tennis ball....

The local town had a duck race going on so of course we just had to get into this action! I can't remember what the grand prize was, somewhere around 500 bucks but it was cool to see all these rubber ducks floating down the river and everyone cheering them on.. All proceeds went to the local Lyon's club.













This park is really active for the kids and it has something going on every day for them, sometimes three times a day. This fact alone will bring us back to Balsam for many years to come I am sure.

All in all Balsam Lake Provincial Park gets a 9-10 from my family.


----------

